# Eggs?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Does everyone use real eggs or fakes? And if you use real ones where do you get them from locally?


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Real Are by far the best!!!! http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183840

check that out, Will tell you everything you want to know


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not much of an egg fisherman but I will go to them when the fishing gets tough. Real eggs are the way to go if you're fishing with a float in deep pools (best right now in the early season IMO) If I dont have roe already from some hens I get my eggs at Erie Outfitters in Sheffield or I'll get sacs at Rodmakers in Strongsville. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Erie Outfitters has eggs now and is getting a bunch in the next day or two (all loose). Give him a call 440-949-8934.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

real eggs are always best. careful of erie outfitters though; they sometimes dont come thru when they say theyre going to...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

bradymar45 said:


> real eggs are always best. careful of erie outfitters though; they sometimes dont come thru when they say theyre going to...


I have hooked a dozen on craigs eggs this season....try the clearwater cured....they are awesome!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Erie Outfitters has the best eggs around along with the best selection of steelhead gear AND has always "come through" for me and everyone that I know.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

EO not come through? Craig is the most reliable source of eggs, info and gear out there based on my last 11 years of fishing. Just loaded up last night and the eggs are beautiful. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

bradymar45 said:


> real eggs are always best. careful of erie outfitters though; they sometimes dont come thru when they say theyre going to...


Im calling bs on this DO has the best around I drive from the eastside to DO to get em I could get em closer but his are great and s great shop and most knowledgeable guy too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Im calling bs on this DO has the best around I drive from the eastside to DO to get em I could get em closer but his are great and s great shop and most knowledgeable guy too
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Btw sorry I mean Erie O not Do hate this new phone and predicted spelling go see Craig he will set u up 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Quit wastin time and call up Craig. He is one of the few people I trust whne it comes to eggs. I myself like to get them straight from the source. Off to NY in a few weeks, lol.
The Clearwater cure is the monkey's balls for singles. Stuff is like new age embalming fluid, lol.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whats this clearwater cure? Is the flash cure still around? One better than the other?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It makes the eggs tough and really sacs up nice....just look....didn't pop one egg and didn't get all gooey









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, I stopped in there this morning and got some. Will try the Rocky today and see what happens.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Whats this clearwater cure? Is the flash cure still around? One better than the other?



yes flash cure is still around and used alot, The clearwater cure is in a bottle and has to be dissolved with water, let sit in the solution for 3 hours and rinse , then tie them and refrigerate or freeze


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

ok ok, the eggs look nice. all i meant to say was that eo was supposed to send some gear to a young steelheader for me a coupla years ago, and didnt bother to send it...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i could not find eggs on his website? does he ship them ?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> i could not find eggs on his website? does he ship them ?


Yes he does Van. Thinking about getting some shipped myself. Hard finding time to get over there lately.


----------

